

The Art of Fear Blogging - rob_dodson
http://robdodson.me/blog/2013/09/16/the-art-of-fear-blogging/

======
duggieawesome
Rob, great post. I especially liked the Ulysses anecdote.

Somewhat irrelevant, but when using Octopress as a blogging platform, do spend
some time working on the CSS. Octopress has some great features, however, too
many of the generated blogs look similar. By spending a weekend working on it,
you can really differentiate your blog and add your own "character" to it.

Keep up the good work!

~~~
rob_dodson
Thanks :)

I haven't spent much time with the CSS, primarily because I wanted to make
sure it was going to be worth the effort and that meant getting into the
blogging habit. Now that I have a bunch of posts and am starting to get
meaningful traffic I'm planning to overhaul the look and also optimize the
heck out of it.

